

Ask HN: Am I the only one deflated about the new TLDs? - scotthtaylor

Come February 4th we are going to have a distinctively different web. With the onset of domains such as .plumber, .london, etc. Am I just being nostalgic of a world of .coms?
======
jaachan
It's a cash grab for ICANN, IMHO. There's no need for anything but country
TLDs. How often do you see .aero, .museum or .name? Nobody uses those, why
would we need any more? And people are used to websites ending in the normal
TLDs, how much recognition would you get that, if you advertised with
yourname.plumber, it'd be your website?

Maybe it's part of the 'corporations don't want to be bothered by countries'
thing that's been going on</tinfoil>

------
caruana
Give it a year and half of the new companies managing the some of the TLDs
will be filing for bankruptcy

~~~
xandyrox
I cannot argue if some people do not like them, I personally do not see a
downside but I have not made up my mind if I will be using a new TLD.

That being said you think half of the registries will go Bankrupt? Allow me to
take you through some Math..although I think this qualifies as arithmetic not
math.

The bad TLD that was mentioned in this post was .PRO, .pro has 156K domains
registered that not many compared to .com's 111 hundred million but

Registry charge between 12-20 dollars per a domain. Let's use 12.

Let's say this registry own only 1 TLD ( most own a few, donuts owns ~200)

Tlds - 1 Domains per a tld - 156K Revenue per a domain - $12 = 1.872M
Marketing Expense - 10% of sales = 200K Margin after operating expenses (
check out comps) lowest possible if you ask around is about 25%. = $374K

Thats assuming things really do not work out and they only have 1 GTLD. Once
you have scale margin goes all the way to 60% which would make earnings 1m and
if you sold the domains for $20 earnings would be 1.56M.

\- all earnings are pre tax.

We will see but I would be shocked if half go under.

------
frou_dh
There's already a bunch of weird and superfluous ones that hardly anyone
encounters (ever see a .jobs or .pro?), so unless they bother you, I don't
think things will be any different come February.

------
skram
Put simply: no, you're not the only one

